# Restrictions of gifs?



## Yesdog (Sep 14, 2016)

I was able to successfully post an animated gif here I hosted on imgur:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/time-lapse-teaser.920471/

I've yet to be able to do it again, no matter what type/size of animated gif i try on imgur anymore, i get an error icon:







Are there certain restrictions on gifs?


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2016)

Aside from size there isn't


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2016)

Are you copying it correctly


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 14, 2016)

hmm, yea idk whats wrong =\ maybe its some obscure gif color setting or something....

http://i.imgur.com/g9lHGDO.gif

Looks like a normal gif, but...

Click img link -> paste url, and it looks 100% fine in preview, but ...


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 14, 2016)

oh why the dick

also whats the size restriction?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 14, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> unless little ms douchehat here chooses to remove it because it offends her little troll boyfriend unclefuckstick, see here he can troll folks incessantly and be a scumbag but anyone else gets banned! this site is a fucken joke


wtf??

.....Then posting a cock?

Huh.....


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2016)

Yesdog said:


> oh why the dick
> 
> also whats the size restriction?


He's banned now sucks to be him


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2016)

Yesdog said:


> hmm, yea idk whats wrong =\ maybe its some obscure gif color setting or something....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/g9lHGDO.gif
> 
> ...


For me that pops up as a movie when I quote you it's there hmm

Can you try another gif creator


----------



## greencropper (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> He's banned now sucks to be him


The meltdown was amusing me, right up until the cock pic.....lot of e-rage/possible homosexual repression there....


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> The meltdown was amusing me, right up until the cock pic.....lot of e-rage/possible homosexual repression there....
> 
> View attachment 3780781


He has his episodic meltdowns he's had them before he just goes pyscho


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 14, 2016)

attempt with default colors:


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2016)

Yesdog said:


> attempt with default colors:


When I get back to my computer I'll work on this for you mobile is hard to help 
Be a few hours gotta run into town for groceries if you can wait


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 14, 2016)

try3


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> When I get back to my computer I'll work on this for you mobile is hard to help
> Be a few hours gotta run into town for groceries if you can wait


thanks! yeah, really not sure what the issue is =\ used the same program to make the first one. gah! not sure if the forum software has some default reqs or something


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2016)

the time lapse was pretty cool


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 14, 2016)

lets see if this works:


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 14, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> the time lapse was pretty cool


thanks! Wanted to tag it inline with my new journal  https://www.rollitup.org/t/software-engineer-grows-dwc-weed-pt-2-w-timelapse.920949/#post-12957453


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2016)

still working on this mate i havent given up


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2016)

i think i got it, i think your gif is too big this gif im trying to upload i know for sure is a massive gif...so its not working
it isnt the length cause i posted a gif thats long uptop


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 15, 2016)

@sunni ahhh gotcha. Happen to what the limit might be? If not, happen to know the size of ones you've posted successfully? I'll just try to keep the file size down


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 15, 2016)

heres one at 9mb:


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

Where can I see the gif size? This one says '200 (22).gif':


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2016)

Yesdog said:


> @sunni ahhh gotcha. Happen to what the limit might be? If not, happen to know the size of ones you've posted successfully? I'll just try to keep the file size down


I don't know the restrictions since I don't do the website development or coding 
I'll see if I can find out


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 15, 2016)

hmm that one seems to be onle 3.3mb

@sunni thanks! Last round I swear, then I'm just going to resign to youtube


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2016)

Yesdog said:


> hmm that one seems to be onle 3.3mb
> 
> @sunni thanks! Last round I swear, then I'm just going to resign to youtube


Have you tried using another gif creator instead of imgur


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 15, 2016)

hmm i tried both imgur and GIF Creator for Mac. Also tried different color schemes and whatnot. Im going to try and make like, a 1s gif and see if that works lol


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 15, 2016)

2.4mb this time, smaller than the one you posted.


----------



## Yesdog (Sep 15, 2016)

and shit, it works. ok, so theres some limit somewhere between.... 3.3mb and 9mb


----------

